# Manitou Swinger x4 Coil unterdämpft



## radiKarl (23. April 2011)

Aloha 

gestern habe ich meine erste größere Fahrt auf meinem Hardride gemacht. Mir kamm das ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers etwas schlecht vor und habe mal so spontan die komplette Luft aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter gelassen. Das der Dämpfer danach wippt und sich zusammenzieht hat mich nicht ewundert, was mich aber doch gewundert hat ist die Tatsache das der Dämpfer 3-4 mal nachgewippt ist obwohl ich die Einstellschraube ganz zu gedreht habe. Was tu ich dagegen? Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit die Dämpfung auf mein Gewicht bzw die Übersetzung des Hinterbaus einzustellen??

Danke schonmal


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. April 2011)

Anwenderfehler, du hast jetzt Luft im Dämpfungskreislauf, daher die verschwindend geringe Dämpfung (und wahrscheinlich auch schlürfende Geräusche), der Dämpfer muss nun geserviced werden.

Die Jungs wussten schon warum sie "never go below 50psi" auf den Dämpfer schrieben. Dein Ansprechpartner dafür ist Centurion. Der Fehler ist fast jedem schon mal passiert.  Man lernt daraus 

Der Manitou funktioniert in der Sau erfahrungsgemäß sehr gut, man sollte nur eine minimal weichere Federhärte wählen als man es normalerweise tun würde. 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Das mit der Luft liegt jetzt nicht daran das Manitou toll oder Müll ist, das ist bei JEDEM Dämpfer so, also auch DHX, Roco, BOS, Avy, Cane Creek und wie sie alle heißen. Konstruktionsbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radiKarl (25. April 2011)

Danke Lord Helmchen
für die klare Erklärung (ohne in Schadenfreude zu baden). Ja das mit dem vorher lesen sollte ich mir mal angewöhnen ist ja kein Ikea-Regal. Ist es mit den Service getan wenn man das alte Öl gegen neues tauscht? Dafür habe ich hier eine Anleitung gefunden. Der Ersteller der Anleitung hat einfach die Kolbenstange ausgebaut und das alte gegen neues Öl getauscht. Da ich an meiner Fox Gabel schon den Service inkl. Ölwechsel gemacht habe (die Gabel funktoniert auch danach) traue ich mir das auch zu. Wenn nich- gleich zu Akira zum tunen oder kann ich mir das sparen?

Möge der Saft mit euch sein

Aloha


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Mai 2011)

kriegst du hin. Muss auch nur Öl neu, nicht Dichtungen. Wenn dus net schaffst gibts im Forum genug die das können ohne dass das Ding nach Schweiz muss. Pepe Tuning wär auch ne Anfrage wert. Diesen Flatout Typen gibts auch noch, aber keine Ahnung was der taugt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## radiKarl (4. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Tipps
was wird eigentlich "getunt" werden auch bauteile ausgetauscht bzw der dämpfer speziell auf das alutech übersetzungsverhältnis abgestimmt?


----------



## Green_Sun (5. September 2011)

Hallo.

Ja, mir ist es auch passiert - mit zu wenig Luftdruck gefahren.
Bisschen Öl kam, keine Performance mehr bei schnellen Schlägen (plong plong), hält die Luft nicht mehr.

Hat schonmal jemand einen Service bei Pepe Tuning machen lassen ?
In welchem Teil des Forums bin ich hier eigentlich ? Alutech ? Naja, mal sehen.


Danke, Gruß.


----------

